# livery yards in marden, Kent.



## budley95 (14 June 2013)

Could anyone recommend me a livery yard around here? My yard owners getting rid of liverys to deal instead :-(. I'd like DIY ideally and somewhere to ride off road, either a school or a field I can school in. He's happy with individual turnout or group. thanks in advance.


----------



## Suziq77 (14 June 2013)

Give Rachel at Chequer Tree Farm in Collier Street a call on 07711 838319 - I think she has a space coming up, they have hacking, a horse walker, a nice school and a grass field for jumping / dressage practice as well.


----------



## budley95 (14 June 2013)

I've been over there but they only do full or part livery. :-( I've looked at duckhurst as well and it seemed nice enough, just seemed really busy. I've found a field with 2 retired horses where I can ride in a corner if I want to. So that's my absolute back up but can't keep feed or anything there as it gets pinched and there aren't any stables running water or electric. Bottom half floods in the winter as well so it's really not ideal but will go there if I can't find anything. Even if there's a small diy yard with a waiting list I could put my name down and move there until a space comes up. There's 9 of us that need to find livery now. But they're trying to stay tonbridge or east Peckham way.


----------



## Nicnac (14 June 2013)

Foundation Farm?  Really lovely owners.

Don't know if Stilebridge do DIY or liveries as Competition Yard.

I wouldn't personally go anywhere near the Quack place


----------



## budley95 (14 June 2013)

Thanks  I'll have a look. The more places I look round the more I'll know which one will be best for us hopefully!


----------



## [59668] (14 June 2013)

Steer clear of ducks!! 

I'm on a lovely yard but it's full livery mon to fri and DIY at weekends.


----------



## budley95 (14 June 2013)

Just looking for DIY as he's an absolute pain with his allergies and his copd. Wouldn't put that on anyone!


----------



## Wayney (21 June 2013)

[59668] said:



			Steer clear of ducks!! 

I'm on a lovely yard but it's full livery mon to fri and DIY at weekends.
		
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with Duckhurst????


----------



## scheherazade (1 July 2013)

If any of your friends are still looking for grass livery in Tonbridge area, feel free to PM me


----------

